# DIMMER. Dudas sobre circuito impreso.



## the bk (Mar 28, 2011)

Saludos aficionados, eruditos y técnicos de la electrónica.

Estoy realizando un circuito casero para un dimmer o reductor de velocidad del motor de ventilación para mi computadora.

El diagrama que utilicé para tal suerte es este:
http://steren.com.mx/_diagramas/doctos/Proyecto_13.pdf

Utilizando el PCB Wizard realicé el siguiente diseño:


Lo quise probar con el PCB Livewire pero no cuenta con el transistor TRIAC. Lo probe con uno tipo NPN y el resultado es que se truenan dos  de las resistencias.


¿alguna sugerencia o corrección?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 28, 2011)

amigo, yo haría esto:

yo creo que con 1 simple BC337 lo haces andar bien...si ves que se calienta mucho...utiliza un BD135...si aún se calienta mucho usá un TIP31

si ves que no alcanza la máxima velocidad el cooler sacale la resistencia de 100 ohms...dejá solo el pote (de 1K a 10K)


----------



## the bk (Mar 28, 2011)

Gracias.
Buscaré esos componente y ya les diré como me va.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 28, 2011)

además no sé bien de donde proviene tu circuito, pero no veo que el transistor regule la tensión al cooler...sino mas bien algo como que le quita potencia al ir poniéndose en cortocircuito...

el que yo te pasé funciona y muy bien, utiliza menos componentes, y solo necesitas 1 potenciómetro y 1 transistor.

saludos.


----------



## the bk (Mar 29, 2011)

Saludos.
Bueno pues el proyecto que puse arriba en un link originalmente habla de un dimmer para una lampara. Tambien se probó con un motor pero pues no se vé como estaban conectados los dispositivos.

En cuanto a mi proyecto el ventilador va a estar conectado a la fuente de mi computadora. Cuyas especificaciones son:


De acuerdo con el diseño de DRAKO lo probé y efectivamente funciona (al menos en el Liveware)
Aqui la prueba con 3 reguladores.


Los componentes que voy a utilizar son estos, cortesia de una tienda que se llama Steren


Aqui el prototipo de mi circuito.


Ahora solo tengo una duda: ¿como se sabe que patita del transistor va conectada al motor y cual a la corriente?.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 29, 2011)

utilizando el datasheet del transistor...en el caso del tip31 y mirandolo de frente tenés:

1 - patita de control - a la resistencia - base
2 - patita a ventilador - colector
3 - patita a masa o ground - emisor


----------



## the bk (Abr 4, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> utilizando el datasheet del transistor...en el caso del tip31 y mirandolo de frente tenés:
> 
> 1 - patita de control - a la resistencia - base
> 2 - patita a ventilador - colector
> 3 - patita a masa o ground - emisor




Es algo así entonces?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 4, 2011)

el tip31 si...y algunos otros seguramente tambien...

vos tenes que intentar dar con el datasheet de tu transistor...o utilizar un multimetro.

saludos.


----------



## the bk (Abr 18, 2011)

Ok bueno retomo este tema porque ya se ha vuelto ... interesante.

Ya probé el circuito con protoboard. 
Resultados: En la primera prueba se fundió la resistencia de 100. Ni siquiera aguantó ni medio minuto -_-!
Luego quite la resistencia de 100 y dejé solamente el transistor: Ahora se quemó el potenciometro. !

Ya nomas me falta probar el diagrama original con corriente alterna, aunque no me animo por eso de una descarga. 

Creo que mejor compraré el accesorio. U_U


----------



## Vick (Abr 18, 2011)

Haber... antes de que pruebes con corriente alterna unas aclaraciones:

1. El circuito original que propones es un dimmer para cargas con corriente alterna de línea, así que deberías aclarar que tipo de motor vas a controlar ¿un motor de 115V o 220V conectado a la línea, o un pequeño ventilador de PC? que es muy diferente, si intentas conectar un motor de PC a la línea vas a hacer un desastre......

2. Si lo que intentas controlar un ventilador o cooler de PC:







entonces hay varias alternativas esos motores son de 12Vcd...

Para comenzar aclara que tipo de ventilador tienes y que es lo que intentas hacer exactamente con él...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 18, 2011)

esperen!!!

1) si las resistencia y potenciómetro estan en la base del transistor, regulando solamente la corriente de base es imposible que se quemen!!! a lo mejor estan en el colector o emisor, en serie con la carga.
2) el circuito que yo postulé funciona y muy bien, para led's, motocitos, y cosas de DC y pequeñas...no superiores al 1A

3) cuidado si quieres hacer un dimmer para red electrca y alterna, necesitas triacs y diacs


----------



## the bk (Abr 18, 2011)

Bueno pues conecté todo como en el diagrama que me pasaste Drako y le moví las conexiones y nada. Tres resistencias achicharradas hehehe. Los que han aguantado son el transistor y el motor. 

En cuanto al circuito de corriente alterna aquí esta el video. Pero pues no se ve cómo van conectados los componentes:


----------



## Manuel51 (Abr 19, 2011)

El circuito que te dice DJ DRAKO debería funcionar perfectamente pero, si quieres, puedes probar este otro que te adjunto.

Saludos.


----------



## the bk (Abr 19, 2011)

Vale. Gracias por su ayuda. Ahora me ha surgido una duda. Ustedes como electronicos quizas conozcan la nomenclatura para leer los transistores. Aqui viene un triangulo equilátero hacia arriba; uno hacia abajo y una diagonal. Supongo que debe interpretarse como Emisor, receptor y base ¿no es así?


----------



## Manuel51 (Abr 19, 2011)

Si el transistor es el TIP31 ahí tienes cómo van las patas. No hagas caso de los triángulos. Si no es el TIP31, dinos cuál es.

Saludos.


----------



## the bk (Abr 19, 2011)

Listo Manuel: Disculpad que no les habia entendido qué era eso de "ver el datasheet". Finalmente he conseguido revisar la hoja descriptiva del transistor y tienes toda la razón. Efectivamente estoy usando un NPN modelo TIP31A. Ya probé el modelito que pusiste aqui y he descubierto que es mas estable que el que puso Drako (en el lineware explota el transistor y el motor al 75% del potenciómetro), aunque necesita otro transistor de tipo PNP. Supongo que deberia de ser tambien de la serie TO-220 y lo mas parecido a eso es el modelo TIP 32A.

Bueno chicos probaré ahora con mas cautela el modelo de Manuel. Si resulta ya les pondré aquí el prototipo acabado.


----------



## Manuel51 (Abr 19, 2011)

No,no, no...No necesitas ni el TIP31 ni el TIP32. Eso es como matar mosquitos a cañonazos. Para hacer funcionar un ventilador de PC te sobra con el BC548 y el BD136. El que soporta el paso de corriente es el BD 136 y este transistor aguanta, sin inmutarse, 1A. A no ser que hayas puesto unas hélices de avión como ventilador, debería bastarte con esos transistores.

Saludos.


----------

